# FE Exam Resources, Study Guides, Tips, and Tricks



## gatorengineer (Jul 12, 2015)

Hey Future Licensed Engineers of the World!

I've put together some resources I wanted to share with the community, to help everyone with their studying! I passed the exam and am hoping that I can help everyone else do so as well!


Wondering what the computer based test will be like? Click Here

*FE Exam Specifications by Discipline:*

Chemical | Civil | Electrical &amp; Computer | Environmental | Industrial | Mechanical | Other Disciplines

*NCEES Reference Manual AKA You're Best Friend:*
Download the Manual Here 

*NCEES Approved Calculators:*

NCEES Calculator Policy

I highly recommend the TI-36X Pro:

TI-36X Pro Amazon Link

Casio FX-115 for those Casio Fans:

Casion FX-115 Amazon Link [

*Study Resources:*

Free Exam Reviews

Texas A&amp;M | Purdue | Colorado School of Mines | Georgia Tech

Youtube Channels:

EngineerInTrainingExam.com (Thanks Justin!) | Thanks Joseph! | Thanks Issac!

*Exam Prep Programs:*

Company | Site | Price

PPI 2 Pass | Link  | $1,635

School of PE | Link  | $1,290 w/ $300 Early Registration Discount

Prepineer | Link  | $249


----------

